# Favorite Game Character (villain , hero , npc)



## Alok (Sep 27, 2011)

What is your loving game characters . it may be villain , npc or hero itself.

Also give name of belonging Game

*image should be jpg and less sized , if posted.*

Starting with mine

*1.Albert Wesker(Resident Evil series)
2.Gordon Freeman(Half Life Series)*
*www.psu.com/media/articles/image/albert_wesker_4.jpg



Spoiler



*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/2/20/Gordon_Freeman.png/240px-Gordon_Freeman.png


----------



## Piyush (Sep 27, 2011)

*HERO*


Spoiler



Max Payne-->Max Payne Series
Carl Johnson-->GTA San Andreas



*VILLAIN*


Spoiler



Vladimir-->Max Payne



*NPC*


Spoiler



Khan-->Metro 2033


----------



## Sarath (Sep 27, 2011)

Game character I love <3 :Jill Valentine
*cdn.gossipgamers.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/playstationresidentevil301_2.gif
*gamingbolt.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/dino-crisis-2.jpg

I am confused : hero / villain (either ways he is bad-a)
*playstationnetworkcards.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/god_of_war_3.jpg

Sorry couldn't help hitting the 2 character limit


----------



## Alok (Sep 27, 2011)

I say him hero... bad hero...



Sarath said:


> Sorry couldn't help hitting the 2 character limit



no problem , as rules are ideal but man is not ok removed restriction.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 28, 2011)

Nero - Devil may cry 4
Prince - Prince of persia series
Grey Warden - Dragon age origins
Commander Shepard - Mass effect series


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 28, 2011)

No one is more badass than Dante.

Also, Issun from Okami. This dude is one inch long and hilarious as hell.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Sep 28, 2011)

Dante Dante Dante   (DMC Series) 
Altair & Ezio (AC Series)


----------



## Maddd (Sep 28, 2011)

Its NIKO - gta4
*eloisetan.edublogs.org/files/2010/04/Niko-Bellic.jpg

Mario is legendary hero...from my childhood *www.smashbros.com/en_us/characters/images/mario/mario.jpg


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 28, 2011)

There is a same thread already.. Lol @koala's picture of Gordon Freeman ft Hugh Laurie.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 28, 2011)

Dude, that's House in half life avatar....not Gordon Freeman.


----------



## Alok (Sep 28, 2011)

^^edited


----------



## max_007 (Sep 28, 2011)

Tommy Angelo from Mafia.
*img287.imageshack.us/img287/4468/renderedtommy9jv.png
n
Niko bellic from GTA4
*images.wikia.com/deadliestfiction/images/2/22/Niko_Bellic.png


----------



## amitabhsaha (Sep 28, 2011)

Alyx Vance - Half Life 2


----------



## Skud (Sep 28, 2011)

Max Payne
Alma from FEAR
Cate Archer from NOLF2
Geralt from Witcher

The Goos from World of Goo


----------



## vaibhav23 (Sep 28, 2011)

Maxpayne


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/omp8V.jpg


The Prince of Persia


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/l1GL6.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Sep 28, 2011)

Hitman - Codename 47

*fc04.deviantart.net/fs15/f/2007/085/a/6/Hitman_by_7ucky.jpg

Sam Fisher - Splinter Cell series(Conviction)

*images.wikia.com/fanon/images/9/99/Sam_Fisher_(Conviction).jpg


----------



## Skud (Sep 28, 2011)

Niko & Max payne are leading the charts I guess.


----------



## Alok (Sep 28, 2011)

^yes , also Prince Of Persia.......

*Well No one posting Villains*


----------



## Nipun (Sep 28, 2011)

Dimitri Rascalov...  
*gta.neoseeker.com/w/i/gta/2/26/Dimitri-Rascalov.png


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 28, 2011)

*Hero: *
Ryu Hayabusa 
*4.bp.blogspot.com/-bI0ktDwdED0/TfBu5qD6i_I/AAAAAAAABeo/wTN-TnKp4UU/s1600/Ninja_gaiden_wallpaper.jpg

Dante 
*plaza.fi/s/f/editor/images/deittiehdokkaat_dante.jpg

Nero 
*i1045.photobucket.com/albums/b452/OrgyXIII/Devil%20May%20Cry/dmc4-devil-nero.jpg


----------



## Alok (Sep 28, 2011)

*my no.2 villain
Saren from Mass Effect...........*
*media.giantbomb.com/uploads/0/56/185924-masseffect_04_555x760_super.jpg


----------



## ajai5777 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Ezio Auditore da Firenze*

*hdwallpapersfix.com/wallpapers/brotherhood-ezio-1280x720.jpg


----------



## Alok (Sep 29, 2011)

^^E(t)zio is fantastic character ,Reminds me a good npc Leonardo Da Vinci.
*images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20110622220507/assassinscreed/images/a/a7/Assassins-creed-2-leonardo-davinci.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Sep 29, 2011)

As for villian I like Saren and Wesker most.


----------



## Romonster (Oct 1, 2011)

*Solid Snake* from Metal Gear Solid series 
*images.wikia.com/metalgear/images/5/5b/SnakeSubArt.jpg

*Demi-Fiend* from SMT:Nocturne (I doubt anyone here know him though - not many people play JRPGs in India.) 
He looks cool and is the most powerful being in any game. Defeated Lucifer (GOD) and lead an army to attack Heaven.

*media.giantbomb.com/uploads/0/4231/191312-nocturne1_large.jpg
*images.wikia.com/megamitensei/images/b/b7/Hitoshura.jpg

He also has one of the coolest theme music ever 
[YOUTUBE]6RdbZeOxL2o[/YOUTUBE]
Video also has DMC's Dante in it


----------



## vickybat (Oct 1, 2011)

Romonster said:


> *Solid Snake* from Metal Gear Solid series
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Solid snake is my all time favorite. I first played metal gear solid on psone and it had a great effect on me since then.

Looking forward to play "Gun's of the patriots" someday.

Here's another of my favorite from the series:



Spoiler



*i51.tinypic.com/5aruva.jpg





Spoiler



*i56.tinypic.com/zld1s.jpg


*
Naked Snake a.k.a BIG BOSS* - PLAYABLE CHARACTER IN *"MGS SNAKE EATER"* & *"MGS PEACE WALKER"*


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 1, 2011)

a request to everyone, please use spoiler when posting pics. thanks

Hero: Gordon Freeman


Spoiler



*images.wikia.com/half-life/en/images/1/19/Gordonalyx2.jpg



Villain: i don't like villains 

NPC: alyx vance


Spoiler



*www.ukonlinegames.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/2009111083638_777.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Oct 3, 2011)

well how can i forget Green Beret from the Commandos series...

*t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTr3FgJk3Wq00uxMtJ8DxTQfJvZRED69YwVj9YInVRBWLiPGXe3


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 3, 2011)

*Hero-*
1} Max Payne
2) Master Chief - Halo Series 
3} Tommy Angelo- Mafia: The city of lost heaven


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 3, 2011)

My Favorites:



Spoiler



Hero : Myself 
NPC : Dogmeat

*i.imgur.com/roPpS.jpg





*
And guys please use spoiler tags or else the thread looks really ugly.*


----------



## cyberpyrate (Oct 10, 2011)

GLaDOS all the way!


----------



## Alok (Oct 10, 2011)

cyberpyrate said:
			
		

> *GlaDOS (from Portal)* all the way.


............


----------



## mitraark (Oct 10, 2011)

Tommy Vercetti , the first game character  i played with 

I finished PORTAL without knowing the protagonist was a girl.


----------



## jaccob (Dec 23, 2011)

I like many character's in game but my favorite charcacter is Master Chief from Halo.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 28, 2011)

Captain Price (COD-MW series)


Spoiler



*t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTZ7U95oz0S5bc5EOjG1Et_Ac21560KneVEeOpMfgbh0pH58N_M


----------



## Derozio (Dec 28, 2011)

Dante from Devil May Cry,


Spoiler



*images.wikia.com/devilmaycry/images/8/81/DanteDMC3.jpg



Ezio from AC


Spoiler



*media.comicvine.com/uploads/2/23287/1663312-ezio_full_shot_11.jpg



and Solid Snake from MGS series.  


Spoiler



*ultramegacyborg.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/ssbb_snake.jpg



These guys are badassery personified. <3


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 28, 2011)

Master Chief(Halo)


Spoiler



*www.gamezenith.com/wp-content/authors/halo_master_chief.jpg



Ezio(AC)


Spoiler



*images4.fanpop.com/image/photos/21400000/ezio-assassins-creed-brotherhood-21450160-430-493.jpg



Prince(POP)


Spoiler



*static.keptelenseg.hu/p/ef2c9c9990396cef8beb0cd3654fd9a9.jpg


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 28, 2011)

Murray, the demonic skull from the Monkey Island series.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 28, 2011)

nice thread !

my favourites :

_Capt. Price_


Spoiler



[URL=*imgur.com/eKJBN]*i.imgur.com/eKJBNl.png[/URL]

*i.imgur.com/AJtrdl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/WVOvYl.jpg




_Solid Snake (in his MGS 4 avatar)_ :


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Vi9jhl.jpg


_ABSOLUTE likable (less due to their roles, more due to their CHARACTER)_ :-
_Ryu_ :


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/LeshGl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Qpjjzl.jpg


*Best of the best* guess the name  :


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Bn5nxl.jpg

Rev. Ray McCall


----------



## Alok (Dec 28, 2011)

^i'm waiting for *Read Dead Redemption* for PC.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Dec 28, 2011)

Now this is called a nice thread . My personal favorite game characters are.

Capt.price from cod series.
Capt.reznov from cod world at war & cod black ops.
Psycho from crysis & crysis warhead.   
Prophet from crysis & crysis 2.
Max payne
Grayson & oshi from bulletstrom.
Victor & logan in x-men wolverine game.
Dante in devil may cry .
Marcus in GOW.

They are the real destroyer in the gaming world


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 29, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> ^i'm waiting for *Read Dead Redemption* for PC.



i know many are waiting for this to happen. i finished playing the game back in march/april, but STILL the game haunts me badly, and i keep listening to its OSTs.
one of the most influential games for me ! 

i think i should just hop onto my horse again and wander & get lost in the wild [because the game doesnt have an end per-se]


----------



## noob (Dec 29, 2011)

cyberpyrate said:


> GLaDOS all the way!



this !!!!


----------



## Alok (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for rep.


----------



## nims11 (Jan 8, 2012)

my favorites:
vincent valentine(my pic), Zack Fair from FF7


Spoiler



*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/2/2c/Zack_Fair.png



kratos from GOW


Spoiler



*images.wikia.com/godofwar/images/1/19/Kratos_rendering_concept.jpg




my fav villain :


Spoiler



*Sephiroth*
*drkitachi.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/sephiroth1.jpg?w=640


----------



## Piyush (Jan 8, 2012)

sephiroth is sooo cool even if he is villain


----------

